# Let's talk about microchip



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We have always microchipped our pets, I never paid any attention to the companies until a couple of weeks ago.

Max was microchipped this March with "Home Again" in March, Skyy with 24-Hour Pet Watch in July.
Both of the chips were registered.
When I called "24-hour pet watch" to check the status, the agent confirmed that Skyy is in the system, but if I want to keep her in the system, I need to make yearly payments.

"Avid" kept our other pets for years with only 1 registration fee. 

Do you guys pay every year?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I paid only once for the activation (Home Again). You can reenroll in some extra services every year, but your pet stays in the system forever regardless of whether or not you pay for the extra stuff. I think that extra stuff was for if your pet was lost or stolen. 

Obviously I opted not to do that. But basic recovery services are part of the cost of the initial activation fee.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hmmmm, both our boys have Home Again. We got a notice and we pay $20 a year to keep them in the system.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our boy Dexter has HomeAgain and we don't pay anything for it. Our girl Scarlet has AKC-CAR and again we don't pay. One day a few years ago Scarlet got out when I went into the garage and I didn't even know she was missing until I got a call from them saying that a neighbor had found her and called because of the collar tag. They had their pool enclosure and sliding glass door open and she just walked into the kitchen and said "HI!". We call her everybody's dog because she never meets a stranger. If they hadn't seen the tag she would have been happy to stay with them.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie has a "Home Again" microchip. His information stays in their computer system forever, or until you remove it upon death of dog. I just got a bill for $17.99 from them (which I do choose to pay), and that is for their "Full Service Subscription". It just means you will get extra assistance if your dog gets lost. It is optional, though. Once in the system, always in the system.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I had two Danes that were registered with "Home Again" only paid one fee. When I went on holiday/vacation and phoned them to give them my friends number and address where he would be staying, they were less than interested.

Boris was microchipped whilst at the breeders with a company called "Anibase Pet Database" this is in the UK, when I registered as the new owner they emailed me a password so I can go online to my Boris's account and notify them of holiday details. Also if the dog gets lost you can raise an alert and it notifies vets and dog wardens. Fortunately, I haven't had to use it yet, but I thought this was a good way to go.

I am sure they will all start charging yearly fees in time, that is the only way they can increase their revenue.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for the replies!

I have not received the bill yet (Skyy was microchipped and registered this July), they should not look for a payment until the year is over.

Unfortunately we do not have one universal database where all the chips, regardless of a brand could be registered ( I found several last night)...

By the way, Max's microchip have migrated near his rib cage, he will need a full body scan in order to locate the chip


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The way that Willie's "Home Again" account works is that no phone calls are ever necessary. You simply go online to their website and do your own data entry. You can change it around any time you wish.

I think it would be GREAT if there was just one universal data base for pets, one microchip, one microchip scanner, etc. Unfortunately, that would be considered a monopoly, and there are laws to prevent that. :'(


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln is on "Home Again" also, we registered and paid for the service the same day. His vet sent in all our paperwork for us.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is great info as our boy is going in to get the 'ole snip next week and will be receiving a microchip in the process. Our vet uses Home Again so I'm happy to hear that they are managable and also reasonable.

Doing some research last night I found that many of the scanners will detect other "brands" of microchip information which I found to help ease my mind.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

KB - does your boy consider that a fair exchange ....a micro chip for his bits


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

If his looks could kill, hotmischief. 
His payback already started yesterday despite his surgery being next week- he must have learned to lift his leg because he piddled completely outside of his crate yesterday and was quite pleased with himself after. He watched James (my boyfriend) clean the spot, then followed it up by putting his 'bits' on James' pillow. I was quite proud. ;D The picture is him being caught in the act...


----------

